
Fecal Transplant Is Linked to a Patient’s Death, the F.D.A. Warns - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/13/health/fecal-transplant-fda.html
======
codefreakxff
That’s a grossly misleading title (no pun intended?)

The article clearly states that it has ordered fecal donor material be tested
before being transplanted.

Saying “halts clinical trials” implies they are no longer allowed, which is
not true.

I can’t imagine who decided to transplant untested fecal matter...

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
> I can’t imagine who decided to transplant untested fecal matter...

There are plenty of people out there doing DIY transplants, believe it or not.
Personally I think eating a varied and balanced diet is more useful for your
gut microbiome's long-term health but I can't deny that the research into this
field seems promising for some health conditions.

~~~
jolmg
I think the one that started this one was Josiah Zayner.[1]

[https://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11581994/fmt-fecal-
matter-...](https://www.theverge.com/2016/5/4/11581994/fmt-fecal-matter-
transplant-josiah-zayner-microbiome-ibs-c-diff)

------
hooloovoo_zoo
It sounds like a straightforward addition to the studies' protocol; survey
donors and exclude those likely to harbor drug resistant bacteria (presumably
those who have been on antibiotics recently) and screen the samples for
harmful, drug-resistant pathogens. Hopefully this isn't too hard as this
technique has always struck me as an elegant solution to an awful problem. I
wonder if it's possible to bake a short term self destruct into these
transplants so that any infections that occur can be easily destroyed.

~~~
d1str0
The natural way to destroy it would be with antibiotics , and the problem here
is the problem bacteria is resistant to most.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Switch to phage treatment of the donor material?

~~~
AstralStorm
Even more experimental, and you cannot introduce bacterial species this way.

------
camjohnson26
“Fecal transplants have come into increasing use to treat severe intestinal
disorders, particularly an infection caused by a bacterium called Clostridium
difficile, which can be deadly and tends to occur in hospitalized patients who
have been heavily treated with antibiotics. The idea behind the transplants is
to use stool from a healthy donor to restore the normal balance of bacteria
and other organisms in the intestine, the microbiome.

In some cases, the transplants have worked quickly and saved the lives of
patients who were wasting away with uncontrollable diarrhea. But the procedure
is not approved by the F.D.A. and is considered experimental.”

For anyone else wondering what this procedure is for.

------
lymeeducator
There are a number of pathogens in some blood and plasma donations that are
usually not screened. Babesia, a parasite similar to malaria but less severe,
has been passed along by blood donors. The FDA did approve something in the
middle of last year for testing blood, but it's unclear how widespread the
testing is.

~~~
lymeeducator
[https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-
appr...](https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-approves-
first-tests-screen-tickborne-parasite-whole-blood-and-plasma-protect-us-blood-
supply)

------
Creationer
Why not let the free market solve the problem?

Find fit, healthy, young people, with a clear medical history and that pass
all tests, and let them make regular donations in return for payment?

It still strikes me as odd that we don't allow or encourage a free market for
blood, semen, egg donation.

~~~
qes
How would that solve the problem of dangerous bacteria in some people's
donations?

The free market version of solving this problem is counting on some transplant
places to do adequate testing of donations. The ones that don't will
accidentally kill more people, and presumably they'll lose business over it,
and eventually they'll be forced out of the market - maybe.

